# Great Custom Audi R8 GT3 Body



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Well, needed a great body to match the RJJ Fray car. So I asked Greg Davis to paint me one. So I hope you like the RJJ/Greg Davis/Voxxer Racing/Repsol Audi R8 GT3.

More pictures at:

http://www.gregsgarage.itgo.com/photo4_2.html


The number 22 is from the Gulf Porsche 917.

Voxxer


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool! Looks fast standing still!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I love these type of bodies. I have a few I picked up.

Can never have enough though!!lol:freak:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a Greg's Garage Audi R8 GT3.

A lot of guys use Greg Davis bodies at the track.
Ferrari F430, 355, Lotus Exige, McLaren F1 GTR.

And my favorite the Alfa Romero 156 GTA.









__________________


----------

